# 160 liters



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

This is my most recent setup, 160 liters (100x40x40cm).
I will probably participate with this tank on AGA but with little changes, and better photos.

Specs: ph 6.5
kh,gh 2-3
co2 30 ppm

I'll try to find some pictures on which you can see the progress from the begining.

Regards...


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

Looks Great. Kind of like a Rorschach test....


----------



## if_wishes_were_fishes (Aug 6, 2007)

Reminds me of a sunrise/sunset, like the sun is just peeking thru the middle where the reds and yellows are. Very cool effect against the greens.


----------



## waton8 (Aug 13, 2007)

Just beautyfull.... which are the orange and yellow plants??? 
i will apreciate if you post a bigger picture...


----------



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

waton8 said:


> Just beautyfull.... which are the orange and yellow plants???
> i will apreciate if you post a bigger picture...


red plant is Rotala colorata, and yellow one is Eusteralis stellata...










bigger picture


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

It is very beautiful but a little too symmetrical for me... 
What do you think about it?


----------



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

well my first idea was that left side would be bigger then the right one ( actually it is a little bigger ) but someway along the way this proportions that i imagined were lost. I will try to trim it differently for the actual shooting when im completely satisfied with the rest, to try to make it not that similar.

I forgot to mansion that i will trow in around 50 microrasboras for the final touch.

Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Great mix of colors there


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

Amazing colors! I also like the lush planting


----------



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

Rotala colorata is an amazing plant...it's easy to trim and it gives a great amount of dinamic in every setup. This is my first time that im using it, but certainly not the last one.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

Amazing! I really like your tank  Very red nice colour on your Rotala, but the Stellata seems to have quite much lack of micro nutrients and this maek it gets a cool yellowish colour =) Strange that the Rotala can be that much red at the same time 
It's symetrical enough tp me, but ADA maybe think it's too symmetrical... I like it anyway!!


----------



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi,

Let me refresh my topic with the photos i sent to AGA contest.





































i also named my tank, Love at first sight


----------



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

One more


----------



## GmoAndres (Oct 18, 2004)

wow! fantastic tank, all looks in armony
Gmo


----------



## mpe1329 (Sep 1, 2007)

It's ok. But I would replace all the green plants with red ones and vice versa. Oh, and in place of driftwood I would suggest wormwood, which would help capture the maudlin mood you are obviously going for. And the Cardinals are all wrong. I would reverse the colors on them and place tiny black horn rimmed glasses over their eyes in an homage to Drew Carey. 

I'm obviously kidding. I think your tank looks great. 

mpe1329


----------



## KRajten (Oct 23, 2005)

mpe1329 said:


> It's ok. But I would replace all the green plants with red ones and vice versa. Oh, and in place of driftwood I would suggest wormwood, which would help capture the maudlin mood you are obviously going for. And the Cardinals are all wrong. I would reverse the colors on them and place tiny black horn rimmed glasses over their eyes in an homage to Drew Carey.
> 
> I'm obviously kidding. I think your tank looks great.
> 
> mpe1329


At the moment i taught you are serious  , but since i'm not a native talker i was not sure what are you thinking with "black horn rimmed glasses over their eyes in an homage to Drew Carey. "


----------

